

A poem where every word is pronounced the same - yoyogirlie
http://expectlabs.quora.com/A-Poem-In-Which-Every-Word-Is-Pronounced-The-Same

======
pjungwir
I taught English in Beijing one summer, and a student wrote this poem for me
on a big piece of butcher paper. My Chinese is mostly gone now, and honestly
it was never good enough to understand the whole thing, so I'm delighted to
find a transcription with the pinyin and English translation. I still have the
poem 14 years later. Pretty amazing accomplishment!

